# Eyeless Grammostola pulchripes



## catfishrod69 (Nov 3, 2014)

Meet "Chewy". This little squirt has been in my care for over two years now. I forget where i even got him. He is a whopping 1.25" and grows at a rate of 0. Which would make me lean very heavily towards this one being a female. But its hard to say, either way chewy got his name from chewing on the vent holes in his deli cup. But to the moral of this story. For atleast the last year i have thought that chewy has had no eyes. Every time i have looked at him i have thought this, and have thought about getting some pics to get some closer looks, but have put it off. Well finally today i got out my scope, and got him under it. Turns out my theory was correct, no eyes! I figured i was right because even at a foot away when looking at ewls and 1st instars, you can see with the naked eye, their eyes. But at his size his eyes should have been easily visible. So looks like this is one rare and strange little tarantula. But he is still a gentle and precious little squirt nonetheless. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## advan (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice, this has been documented before. There was a BTS article on it. I'll have to look it up when I get home.

Edit: *Anomalies of Visual Organs Amongst Tarantulas: Absence of Eyes in Lasiodora parahybana* (Timur Zinov, 2013) BTS Journal: Volume 28 No. 3

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 3, 2014)

My only thoughts would be how lucky he is to be in the care of a good owner.  They must use their eyes for some basic functions aside from detecting light and I would bet in nature he'd not make it too long.  At least he does not need them to eat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 3, 2014)

I would bet he would survive in nature...they are practically blind anyways, he isn't much more handicapped than any other tarantula lol. That would be like a person losing their eyebrows, it wouldn't really impact them much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I would bet he would survive in nature...they are practically blind anyways, he isn't much more handicapped than any other tarantula lol. That would be like a person losing their eyebrows, it wouldn't really impact them much.


There seems to be some debate as to how well a tarantula can actually see. I personally believe that a lot of the arboreals (especially pokies) seem to have a reasonable amount of eyesight. It's hard to distinguish predator vibrations from the natural sway and rustle of leaves and branches on a tree. you need better eyesight for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gobey (Nov 3, 2014)

Are all tarantulas eyesight equally developed though? I'm sure my Poecs, OBTs, and H. macs seem to see something as they react to light. Whereas my G. porteri doesn't know something is there unless it makes a racket or touches her.


Chewy is really cute.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 3, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> There seems to be some debate as to how well a tarantula can actually see. I personally believe that a lot of the arboreals (especially pokies) seem to have a reasonable amount of eyesight. It's hard to distinguish predator vibrations from the natural sway and rustle of leaves and branches on a tree. you need better eyesight for that.


good point but if your in tuned with your own senses you can judge things better then youd think.. how close something is by a small sound is simple, if you focus in.  i used to think the same way. but after spending a little timeout in the wilderness.. i found this out at a young age.. with Puma concolor running around when your out at your favorite river fishing/camping spots.. you have to learn sounds.. now granted a small child can snap a twig on the ground just like a P.concolor but a acorn falling from a tree, a dead limb falling and even a racoon/oposum scurring sound nothing like one another.. now yes a tarantula does not have ears but what is a sound? a vibration. so id imagine its quite different [tho in captivity it may be opposite]


----------



## awiec (Nov 4, 2014)

I had a wolf spider who was missing a few eyes before, fortunately for her I gave her maimed prey that would not bounce around so much so she didn't have to rely on her eyes as much. I believe she re-grew them but she did not seem too impeded when she did not have some. I would say for a G.pulchripes no eyes is not a huge loss, especially since I'm sure you make sure it gets food and is well cared for.


----------



## RegallRegius (Nov 4, 2014)

What a unique and awesome little T. I am so glad she is with such a good owner. I hope she lives a long and healthy life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 4, 2014)

If anything, the lack of eyes probably reduces stress, does it ever stress-curl in bright light?  When a tarantula stress-curls, it's attempting to shade its eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Nov 4, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> If anything, the lack of eyes probably reduces stress, does it ever stress-curl in bright light?  When a tarantula stress-curls, it's attempting to shade its eyes.


I thought the same....I almost wish my P. vitatta was like this, maybe it would let me see it then.  Every time its out and I try to get a clear look, its flat out gone in a blink.  I THINK it looks cool, but I can't really be sure.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 4, 2014)

He seems 100% oblivious that its even taking place. My microscope has 6 powerful LEDs on it, and they were very very close to him, no reactions at all. He seems to use the outter wall of his deli cup as a blind man would the walls of his home as well. 





Smokehound714 said:


> If anything, the lack of eyes probably reduces stress, does it ever stress-curl in bright light?  When a tarantula stress-curls, it's attempting to shade its eyes.




---------- Post added 11-04-2014 at 06:20 AM ----------

I can almost guarantee that some or all of the arboreals have better eye sight. When you drop a feeder past a S. calceatum, H. maculata, Poeci, or something similar, that feeder doesnt have to touch anything at all, and they can grab them in mid flight. Why else would P. murinus flip out on us when our shadows cast over their enclosures? 


gobey said:


> Are all tarantulas eyesight equally developed though? I'm sure my Poecs, OBTs, and H. macs seem to see something as they react to light. Whereas my G. porteri doesn't know something is there unless it makes a racket or touches her.
> 
> 
> Chewy is really cute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 4, 2014)

my P Ornata shows threat displays sometimes when im near the cage:biggrin:.


----------



## awiec (Nov 4, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> my P Ornata shows threat displays sometimes when im near the cage:biggrin:.


My P.metallica seems to know when people are near his cup and will come out. If you shine a light at him then he gives a threat pose so I certainly believe he knows I'm there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Nov 5, 2014)

RegallRegius said:


> What a unique and awesome little T. I am so glad she is with such a good owner. I hope she lives a long and healthy life.


+1, agreed.  She'll grow into a good sized T (7-8 inches), and never have to 'worry' about a thing, having such a great keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone! One thing i wonder is if her extremely slow growth rate is just because of her individuality, or maybe if it has something to do with her uniqueness. And she hardly ever loses any abdomen size, so i hardly ever feed her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 5, 2014)

Very interesting, mate! Glad that little thing is with someone knowing what they're doing. Good luck on rearing it up furthermore! And thanks for sharing...gotta get a look at the paper Chad mentioned there now..)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 5, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks everyone! One thing i wonder is if her extremely slow growth rate is just because of her individuality, or maybe if it has something to do with her uniqueness. And she hardly ever loses any abdomen size, so i hardly ever feed her.


Could be both. As we all know typically most keepers offer twice a week or more no matter what. But gramies are known for slow growth. So i guess only time can tell good luck!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well this little squirt has eaten once in the last like 4 months, maybe? I figure if the abdomen is always the exact same size, no sense in overloading it.


----------



## Mike41793 (Nov 5, 2014)

Neat! Commenting to follow chewy's story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 24, 2015)

THAT IS, simply put, AMAZING!! :0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 24, 2015)

I would thank for this if I was at home. So cool! I'm sure it doesn't effect him much though. Or her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (Jan 24, 2015)

Dammit John! You've gone too far with your crazy experiments this time.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah come on, your no fun. 


Oreo said:


> Dammit John! You've gone too far with your crazy experiments this time.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

catfishrod69 said:


> He seems 100% oblivious that its even taking place. My microscope has 6 powerful LEDs on it, and they were very very close to him, no reactions at all. He seems to use the outter wall of his deli cup as a blind man would the walls of his home as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-04-2014 at 06:20 AM ----------
> 
> I can almost guarantee that some or all of the arboreals have better eye sight. When you drop a feeder past a S. calceatum, H. maculata, Poeci, or something similar, that feeder doesnt have to touch anything at all, and they can grab them in mid flight. Why else would P. murinus flip out on us when our shadows cast over their enclosures?



You know Catfish that's an interesting thought on arboreal vision. I never actually thought about it, but it makes me wonder if you are on to something. I say that because my Poki is the only T I have that reacts to me moving by his container, and on occasion my minatrix, both arboreals.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yep makes complete sense. Sometimes walking near a Poeci that it out in the open, will make it run and hide. Obt's, calceatum, other arboreals all do this too. Why would obts run right up a paint brush, not attempting to hurt the paint brush, then just happen to bite the person holding it. Ive had many arboreals catch roaches in mid flight when they didnt even touch anything on the way down. And even some mature males placed with females that have touched nothing except bare plastic or glass, and the female comes out drumming. That might have some pheromones in play too, but im sure the female can see him from across the tank. 





viper69 said:


> You know Catfish that's an interesting thought on arboreal vision. I never actually thought about it, but it makes me wonder if you are on to something. I say that because my Poki is the only T I have that reacts to me moving by his container, and on occasion my minatrix, both arboreals.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

catfishrod69 said:


> Yep makes complete sense. Sometimes walking near a Poeci that it out in the open, will make it run and hide. Obt's, calceatum, other arboreals all do this too. Why would obts run right up a paint brush, not attempting to hurt the paint brush, then just happen to bite the person holding it. Ive had many arboreals catch roaches in mid flight when they didnt even touch anything on the way down. And even some mature males placed with females that have touched nothing except bare plastic or glass, and the female comes out drumming. That might have some pheromones in play too, but im sure the female can see him from across the tank.



Yep, my Avics are the only Ts that catch crickets right out of the air, same as you observed. It's pretty trippy.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jan 25, 2015)

My Brachypelma vagans/L. striatipes have caught prey mid-air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry to disappoint, but my pamph does the mid air trick.  Still haven't figured out exactly how.  Air movement maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> My Brachypelma vagans/L. striatipes have caught prey mid-air.


I think most if not all species are capable of this amazing feat.  On more than one occasion I have watched my potato (I misspelled that, porteri) snatch moths circling over head.  If the potato t can do it, I'm betting its not as uncommon as one may think across the board.  Just think, most of us feed prey that's on the ground crawling.  The only time they get even a chance at this feat in most enclosures is after we drop it in...and many of us still see it at least on occasion.   

Its what I've always just presumed, anyway.

I call my P. nigricolor my lab, cause she catches almost every cricket thrown in her direction  And that's obviously a terrestrial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sana said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but my pamph does the mid air trick.  Still haven't figured out exactly how.  Air movement maybe?


IMO it's a combination of pressure and visual cues.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

viper69 said:


> IMO it's a combination of pressure and visual cues.


I have a theory that they are able to see a few seconds into the future. :'/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jan 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I have a theory that they are able to see a few seconds into the future. :'/


That must be how they know the precise moment when the keeper isn't being as cautious as usual to sneak in a nibble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

Sana said:


> That must be how they know the precise moment when the keeper isn't being as cautious as usual to sneak in a nibble.


It explains all bites:laugh:


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I have a theory that they are able to see a few seconds into the future. :'/


Clearly the next step in evolution!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Clearly the next step in evolution!


Actually it would have been the last step, as they already have this ability....duh! ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Actually it would have been the last step, as they already have this ability....duh! ;P



Just for that>> Maybe your Packers should go eyeless! ;P


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Just for that>> Maybe your Packers should go eyeless! ;P


We are no longer friends:fury:  Too early, it still hurts:cry:

ignore list here we come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> We are no longer friends:fury:  Too early, it still hurts:cry:
> 
> ignore list here we come


Like I said earlier, perhaps the entire team is related to Bill Buckner


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Like I said earlier, perhaps the entire team is related to Bill Buckner


You've gone too far, clown!! :fury: You've gone too far!!


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> You've gone too far, clown!! :fury: You've gone too far!!


I'm thinking of a famous actor who said this famous movie line "you can't handle the truth!"

Your last post made me laugh! There's always next yr!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 30, 2015)

A few more Chew pics

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## cold blood (Jan 30, 2015)

Its aerodynamically improved...is it faster?

Crazy how the loss of those tiny eyes makes such a big difference in its appearance.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 30, 2015)

Just so you know, I'm training a seeing-eye-roach for Chewy.

Progress is slow. Roaches keep getting eaten...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 30, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Just so you know, I'm training a seeing-eye-roach for Chewy.
> 
> Progress is slow. Roaches keep getting eaten...


Alright, the training is done...I have a roach with a 10K education....oops, chewy just ate it  Back to the roach training room.:wall:


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Alright, the training is done...I have a roach with a 10K education....oops, chewy just ate it  Back to the roach training room.:wall:


CB, go on without me. I had an inspiring friendship with that last roach. I need to do some soul searching with an 80s montage set to 'Edge of Seventeen' by Stevie Nicks.

p.s. don't tell Tim, he'll worry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 30, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I would bet he would survive in nature...they are practically blind anyways, he isn't much more handicapped than any other tarantula lol. That would be like a person losing their eyebrows, it wouldn't really impact them much.


for some reason this made me laugh pretty hard...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 30, 2015)

Good deed of the day, done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 30, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> CB, go on without me. I had an inspiring friendship with that last roach. I need to do some soul searching with an 80s montage set to 'Edge of Seventeen' by Stevie Nicks.


I wish I had a t big enough to eat Stevie Nicks....one of my all time LEAST favorite bands on the planet.:barf:

It probably has something to do with how over-played they are...Phil collins is another....I could be on a death spin on the highway and if either of these "artists" were on the radio at the time I would literally stop trying to control the car just to change the station.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I wish I had a t big enough to eat Stevie Nicks....one of my all time LEAST favorite bands on the planet.:barf:
> 
> It probably has something to do with how over-played they are...Phil collins is another....I could be on a death spin on the highway and if either of these "artists" were on the radio at the time I would literally stop trying to control the car just to change the station.


Maybe I'm lucky because I didn't grow up in the 80s to hear them get overplayed...


----------



## cold blood (Jan 30, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Maybe I'm lucky because I didn't grow up in the 80s to hear them get overplayed...


No, they weren't over-played THEN, back then they were just another band...its NOW, currently, as we speak, that they are over-played.

Heck I don't think I ever heard them on the radio till the 90's....there's a station here that plays em constantly, along with P. Collins and Bob segar (no me gusta Bob Segar, either)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> No, they weren't over-played THEN, back then they were just another band...its NOW, currently, as we speak, that they are over-played.
> 
> Heck I don't think I ever heard them on the radio till the 90's....there's a station here that plays em constantly, along with P. Collins and Bob segar (no me gusta Bob Segar, either)


And the truth is spoken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> No, they weren't over-played THEN, back then they were just another band...its NOW, currently, as we speak, that they are over-played.
> 
> Heck I don't think I ever heard them on the radio till the 90's....there's a station here that plays em constantly, along with P. Collins and Bob segar (no me gusta Bob Segar, either)


Oh, well then I dunno. I'm not much of a radio person haha. I listen to my iTunes library or my XM.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Oh, well then I dunno. I'm not much of a radio person haha. I listen to my iTunes library or my XM.


You pay for satellite radio? And that money could go towards a new T or a BP, tsk tsk where's the dedication

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry to bring back an old thread (not really). But it's been a year. Any new shots of it? Has it molted? I was thinking about this guy today and just have to know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 22, 2016)

LuiziBee said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread (not really). But it's been a year. Any new shots of it? Has it molted? I was thinking about this guy today and just have to know.



That's what PMs are for hahah


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 22, 2016)

So technically chewey is a gramastolla pulchrpes. Maybe he was just blinking when the camera went off .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 22, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> So technically chewey is a gramastolla pulchrpes. Maybe he was just blinking when the camera went off .


HA! Good one! *proceeds to stab beaker41*


----------



## viper69 (Jan 22, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> So technically chewey is a gramastolla pulchrpes. Maybe he was just blinking when the camera went off .


Blinking all 8 eyes at once, can a T really do that?


----------



## Radium (Jan 22, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> So technically chewey is a gramastolla pulchrpes. Maybe he was just blinking when the camera went off .


You can bet she didn't see that one coming!

(You can tell beaker and I are Redditors. Sorry. We'll see ourselves out.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jan 22, 2016)

Radium said:


> (You can tell beaker and I are Redditors. Sorry. We'll see ourselves out.)


Sooner rather than later I hope! Haha just kidding.




Chewy is awesome. His lack of eyes actually makes him cuter imo >_>. I agree that arboreals have better working eyes but the majority of terrestrials (NW especially) seem to not have quite the same need for eyes generally speaking. They probably help in light sensory but I doubt they're used for much more other than that. NW terrestrials seem to work on vibrations, I think A. genic is a good example. You can drop food behind him and he'll still turn around and pounce just fine. Can't say for OW as my only OW is a P. regalis.

Who knows, maybe eyeless terrestrials are the next step in evolution  probably not though .


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur (Jan 22, 2016)

Chewy is fascinating! Best of health to the little one.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 22, 2016)

Poor eyeless Baby :-(

Here, a sweet lullaby for that poor T:


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jan 22, 2016)

In the world of AB 3.0, we need to invoke the OP for updates.

@catfishrod69: How's Chewy been lately?

^ like that

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 22, 2016)

Chewy is doing fine everyone! She is still a tiny squirt, and doesnt seem to grow much. I will take some more pics eventually. But here lately ive been slipping in the hobby. Trying to keep up, but as with most hobbies, after youve accomplished so much so quick, it gets boring

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 22, 2016)

Gotta help out that adorable little sub reddit , most of the posts end in "go check AB ya dummy"


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 23, 2016)

I was wondering...if a t molts,it regenerates its entire body...has chewy molted? And if so...why hasn't it regenerated the eyes? Is there a defect in the DNA?

I hope my question is properly formulated,English is not my native language...


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 23, 2016)

Chewey has maintained the same structure through many molts, it's just a different  design rather than a recovery from damage. T's have so many babies at once that naturally there are a lot of different mutations. I have a chaco that is 1/3 the size of her sac mates, genetics is a lottery.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 23, 2016)

That was the word I was looking for,genetics!
The more I read about tarantula the more fascinating they become....


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 24, 2016)

If Chewy ever reproduces, what do you guys think the chances are of the babies being eyeless?  Not all of them of course but perhaps a small portion?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 24, 2016)

Probably more than would normally appear. This is how things evolve after all


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 24, 2016)

(I for one would love a special addition tarantula)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## awiec (Jan 25, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> If Chewy ever reproduces, what do you guys think the chances are of the babies being eyeless?  Not all of them of course but perhaps a small portion?


Depends, we don't know the extent of the mutation, many times you get a batch of mutations instead of just a single one, she might not be able to breed at all. It's also possible that her egg had some sort of environmental development issue and thus may not affect her offspring; too many variables to account for at this point.


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 29, 2017)

How's Chewy doing now?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

